# book download



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

i feel stupid but here goes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had downloaded shopnotes vol20 issue 115 on my computer last fall . but when it fried i lost all my data and now i cannot find this book for download anymore i just finished building the router milling machine shown in this book and would like to retrive it if i could . if someone could help i would appreciate it ! thanks . jack


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

jack..

you can do a search for shopnotes vol20 issue 115 and find your answer...

I withdrew the link because I question the "free" download of copyrighted material..


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks i,ll do ,that but i was not aware it was copyrighted material since i had downloaded it last year .live and learn i guess regards jack


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Have you used your router milling machine yet?
I know that I have enjoyed playing with the one that I built and even built a few projects using it....
Dick


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

dick in ia said:


> Have you used your router milling machine yet?
> I know that I have enjoyed playing with the one that I built and even built a few projects using it....
> Dick


no i have not used it yet 
i am presently fitting it with a reverse gear i enjoyed building it and will try it out in the next few days . jack


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

just a word to thank you all .i found the item i was looking for .jack


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Jack,

Did you get that router milling machine PDF? If not, PM me.

Joe DeBottis


----------



## amilla (Nov 21, 2011)

Jack: I also read this article and at some point I was a bit excited about building one. I chickened out because of the gear construction. Could you comment on the problems you had with reversing the gears? Is there a problem with the design? I would appreciate your comments. Thanks. Antonio.


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

hi ANTONIO regarding the milling machine build ,it is very well designed and there were no problems building it .as for the gears they are relatively easy to make on the bandsaw by gluing the templates that i got from the magasine on the wood , and cutting carefully along the lines . as for the reverse gear it is very simple to do all it involves is an extra hole .hope this helps and if you have any questions feel free to e mail me and i will try to help you as best i can good luck! regards ! jack ps sorry it took so long to answer..............


----------

